# I'm in love !



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Happened to come across my favorite fixture. City is demo'ing this 60's era school and I saved it from the clutches of destruction. Had to buy the trap standard but whatever.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

look at this old concrete laundry sink, probably 100 years old when washing machines didn't exist!



.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> Happened to come across my favorite fixture. City is demo'ing this 60's era school and I saved it from the clutches of destruction. Had to buy the trap standard but whatever.



 AWESOME SINK man, I would love to get one for my basement.




I love saving old stuff. My kids appreciate the water fountain I saved from a school and installed out back.


When you set it either drill some holes in the base for bolts or at least set it in some silicone caulk or hydraulic cement.

Do your self a favor and make sure you have a c.o. on the back side of that so you can go at the trap from the rear. Those traps always fill up with the hardest of stuff. Then again, I guess you won't be dumping mop buckets with floor grit down there lolz :biggrin:

Definitely use teflon tape on the front c.o. plug if you ever hope to get it out easily. I have cut out so many of those. Maybe see if ams can sell you one or two spares so you have them for when the old one invariably welds itself in.



.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice score!!!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

nope. not for me. the last time that i saw a trap like that with a cast iron sink above was a blood sink in a funeral home. the sink was a couple feet wider. i worked in 3 funeral homes in 3 days. my apprentice freaked. i was laughing. still dont want it in my house.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

If I remember correctly we have that sink in the back utility room of the firehall where I volunteer. Someone said the faucet handles had not worked in nearly 20 years so I fixed them by simply loosing them up and replacing the seals.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's my favorite piece of china.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Here's my favorite piece of china.


That’s cool! Is the flange on the floor?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Tango said:


> look at this old concrete laundry sink, probably 100 years old when washing machines didn't exist!
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Concrete ? Is that a normal thing in Kanukistan ?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Here's my favorite piece of china.


 She's got some curves to 'er.:icon_biggrin:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> AWESOME SINK man, I would love to get one for my basement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did look for the drinking fountains by the way. By the time I had got there the asbestos abatement crew had corralled all the D. F.'s , why ? I have no idea. 
I missed out on the mech systems air compressor as I couldn't figure out away to mount it on the roof of the Passat.

More than likely , the only waste going down 'er would be 
warm Modelo
cold Starbucks double shot expresso
water 
at most, 500ml of urine
watered down latex paint


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> I did look for the drinking fountains by the way. By the time I had got there the asbestos abatement crew had corralled all the D. F.'s , why ? I have no idea.
> I missed out on the mech systems air compressor as I couldn't figure out away to mount it on the roof of the Passat.
> 
> More than likely , the only waste going down 'er would be
> ...



Right, right, it'll never clog :wink::vs_laugh:


Clearly you need a real vehicle.



.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

ironandfire said:


> I did look for the drinking fountains by the way. By the time I had got there the asbestos abatement crew had corralled all the D. F.'s , why ? I have no idea.
> I missed out on the mech systems air compressor as I couldn't figure out away to mount it on the roof of the Passat.
> 
> More than likely , the only waste going down 'er would be
> ...


 Installed a few demoed several aswell My last one was a remodel rich people wanted that in laundry room. Guess I might not know all the tricks was kind of a p.i.t.a. to install. Why I didnt keep the old ones i removed I cant say, my property isnt much of a junk yard If it was all up to me it would be.... The urinal posted by someone was real cool too!


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

BTW kohler brand new are available pricey


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ironandfire said:


> Concrete ? Is that a normal thing in Kanukistan ?


This the second I've seen and yes all concrete. Probably poured at the same time as the foundation? I rarely get called to work in 100 year old houses. I've had to demolish 2 double laundry tubs on steel legs though. You gotta be careful of the springing mesh inside them waiting to gash your arms when you sledge hammer them.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> That’s cool! Is the flange on the floor?


Not sure. I've never installed one. But, I know where a few are. 
They probably use about 3 gallons per flush, so I don't think I'll have any opportunities to install one any time soon.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

DEA Bath Machineries has some nice stuff:
https://deabath.com/


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Not sure. I've never installed one. But, I know where a few are.
> They probably use about 3 gallons per flush, so I don't think I'll have any opportunities to install one any time soon.


We have one small shop in town that specializes in old/oddball plumbing. Kinda the only place for that weird old stuff. Once I saw a weird toilet looking fixture. Turns out it was a woman’s urinal, 6 gallon flush. At least that’s what Chris, the store owner said it was.

Interesting guy, bought the store from his dad. He’d fit right in here! I’ve seen him Btch out a clueless HO and send them packing before making a sale.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Plumbus said:


> DEA Bath Machineries has some nice stuff:
> https://deabath.com/


I have a cabin not far from there. I love that place. My wife HATES it, because I can spend hours up stairs. 


IronandFire: if you are in CA, or get to CA, their shop is worth checking out.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

jakewilcox said:


> I have a cabin not far from there. I love that place. My wife HATES it, because I can spend hours up stairs.
> 
> 
> IronandFire: if you are in CA, or get to CA, their shop is worth checking out.


 There is a store like that in either bell or huntington park ca . Ive been in (last time 12 years ago approx) I wish I could remember the name or cross streets .. Had a lot of the old stuff . They had a lot of it for rent to movie studios Maybe someone else knows the place it had a very generic name it was I think on gage and a major cross street but totaly escapes me as I dont know the are very well.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> Concrete ? Is that a normal thing in Kanukistan ?





It's a normal thing in the states too depending on area. I've seen a few in real old commercial buildings where the house keeper was expected to wash all her cleaning rags in the maintenance closet.


Most have been replaced by fiat floor sinks or the like for dumping mop buckets.



.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Another place worth visiting if you are ever in lower Manhattan is P E Guerin.
https://peguerin.com/
They sell decorative hardware of all types. They've been around since 1857 and in the same location at 23 Jane St. off 8th Ave near W. 13th St. since the 1890's.
It's worth the trip just to check out their buildings.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

jeffreyplumber said:


> There is a store like that in either bell or huntington park ca . Ive been in (last time 12 years ago approx) I wish I could remember the name or cross streets .. Had a lot of the old stuff . They had a lot of it for rent to movie studios Maybe someone else knows the place it had a very generic name it was I think on gage and a major cross street but totaly escapes me as I dont know the are very well.


This might be the place you were referring to.
http://www.vintageplumbing.com/
It looks like they have relocated to Virginia.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Here are two slop sink faucets, I have the cross handles, ADA or regular lever style, you can have the little eccentric adapters or the 2” swing arm style. One is polished chrome and the other is like rough chrome.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

The one that came off the sink is a Kholer Knoxford. Discontinued I'm sure. Don't know the chances of finding threaded escutcheons in "rough plate" finish. Probably nil.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Found some old ones today


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That tub faucet is something else.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have filled dumpsters with that old stuff, only good thing was the brass from the faucets and parts weighed alot for scrap value...tons of that old stuff in the north east, well at least in new york..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

This customer has two of these toilets in literally perfect condition. I have never seen toilets from this era in this good condition. They even have the piece of porcelain that covers the pipe between the tank and bowl. That cover piece is extremely rare and worth as much as the whole rest of the toilet.


The overflow and waste assembly is a modern reproduction from a different house. Look at that frozen spilt!!! :surprise:




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> The one that came off the sink is a Kholer Knoxford. Discontinued I'm sure. Don't know the chances of finding threaded escutcheons in "rough plate" finish. Probably nil.





The escutcheons probably use a "common" thread and you can probably get new ones made from zinc. But like you said, in that rough cast finish, good luck.


.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> The escutcheons probably use a "common" thread and you can probably get new ones made from zinc. But like you said, in that rough cast finish, good luck.
> 
> 
> .


 I called M-one Specialty in S. L. Ut. , guy wants me to bring it in next week(been in business for almost 50 yrs.). Should be fun. :smile:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> I called M-one Specialty in S. L. Ut. , guy wants me to bring it in next week(been in business for almost 50 yrs.). Should be fun. :smile:





I suspect you'll end up checking the escutcheons from other wall mount faucets and seeing if their's fit and then you'll just order a set from that manufacturer. I've never seen those types of escutcheons sold separately. I imagine most of those come from the same die-casting factory in the motherland of vachina.


Get a thread pitch gauge and measure the inside diameter. You could always have a machinist make a pair and then send them out for plating. Would be kind of expensive but you could take a needle engraver and give them a stippled finish.




.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> I suspect you'll end up checking the escutcheons from other wall mount faucets and seeing if their's fit and then you'll just order a set from that manufacturer. I've never seen those types of escutcheons sold separately. I imagine most of those come from the same die-casting factory in the motherland of vachina.
> 
> 
> Get a thread pitch gauge and measure the inside diameter. You could always have a machinist make a pair and then send them out for plating. Would be kind of expensive but you could take a needle engraver and give them a stippled finish.
> ...


 My guess would be 1 1/16" x 20 thread.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

M-One was a total waste of time.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Since we were close to one of my favorite stops, we decided to make a run. If you guys a freight salvage place in your area I highly recommend it. It was my luck that Fri. are %50 day.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Score of the day.


----------

